# Now I have my Rocket - A few more questions!!!



## GuyLevine

Hello,

I now have my rocket giotto v2 and mazzer mini e - thanks for the help in choosing. A quick question. I am using the double porta filter - when it says 50 - 60 ml in 25 - 30 seconds, does that mean the top of the crema to the 60ml line in the marked shot glass, or should it be 60ml including the crema, which means the liquid is just above the 30 ml line!

Hope this makes sense!

Guy


----------



## jeebsy

Have a read of this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10137-Weighing-shots

I haven't pulled a shot yet (in the middle of moving house and only got my machine last week so haven't set it up) but this has provided a lot of good information.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

GuyLevine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I now have my rocket giotto v2 and mazzer mini e - thanks for the help in choosing. A quick question. I am using the double porta filter - when it says 50 - 60 ml in 25 - 30 seconds, does that mean the top of the crema to the 60ml line in the marked shot glass, or should it be 60ml including the crema, which means the liquid is just above the 30 ml line!
> 
> Hope this makes sense!
> 
> Guy


Best go for weight output. That way, you're not distracted by the size or not of the crema. Try the formula of 1.6 times dose weight. For 18grms of grind, that gives 27-30grms output which is aprox 30ml or 1fl oz. Comparing this to your output would suggest you are over-extracting. But, at the end of the day, it's down to personal taste.


----------



## GuyLevine

Thanks for all your suggestions. My learning point from this mornings cup was that using a double porta into one cup gives a different dynamic to using 2 cups (measured shot glasses). In the double the crema was very big and I thought the shot was a bit slow but it looked right. In 2 separate shot glasses the timing and volume was pretty much spot on.


----------



## Glenn

How fresh is the coffee you are using?

The crema may settle down as the coffee ages.

If it is super fresh you may need to leave it a day unless the taste is good.


----------



## GuyLevine

Glenn said:


> How fresh is the coffee you are using?
> 
> The crema may settle down as the coffee ages.
> 
> If it is super fresh you may need to leave it a day unless the taste is good.


Thanks Glenn. It was a bag of beans Claudette at BB gave me when I bought my Giotto


----------

